# Lyft is full of it [SURGE vs. PPZ]



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

No drivers at the airport still no surge. [email protected]@@ their yellow n purple zones. Uber at same time 7.25 surge


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Always the same scenario here in CLE. Uber will be as high as $12 and Lyft has nothing or a measly $1.50. How does anyone get a Lyft ride out of the airport?


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Both sucks, as they charge the pax PT and surge, and they give the drivers a bonus.


----------



## Altavista (Dec 12, 2018)

pizzaladee said:


> How does anyone get a Lyft ride out of the airport?


Automatic rematch for drivers dropping off at the airport


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Lyft is like yup drivers....nothing going on here!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

people keep accepting rides. there are stupid drivers out there why should lyft offer bonuses ? idiots just accept the lyft and go.
for you accept the uber and say ow well move on


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

KekeLo said:


> Both sucks, as they charge the pax PT and surge, and they give the drivers a bonus.


corporate greed , give the guy who's doing all the work and paying all the fuel the least amount of the cut


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

kevin92009 said:


> corporate greed , give the guy who's doing all the work and paying all the fuel the least amount of the cut


Yup, its pitiful the way they treat drivers.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

People that are driving for Lyft have probably been deactivated by uber. That is the fat lady singing... If that were to happen it certainly would be time to move on....


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I haven't seen Lyft primetime/surge/whatever at the airport in SLC for a while. I don't hit the airport up much but it's not uncommon to see it light up a bit on Friday or Saturday night when people are coming back into town. But again, only Uber. Never seems to be Lyft.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

KekeLo said:


> Yup, its pitiful the way they treat drivers.


 it's OK they will be put in their place eventually , So far New York and California are taking the first baby steps to put them in their place give a time other states will follow


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> it's OK they will be put in their place eventually , So far New York and California are taking the first baby steps to put them in their place give a time other states will follow


True. NY and Cali is the only hope. There is a reason they still have Uber multiplier. Here in Chicago first two weeks of ppz were decent and then.....no-existent more than $2 even during events.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Svoloch said:


> True. NY and Cali is the only hope. There is a reason they still have Uber multiplier. Here in Chicago first two weeks of ppz were decent and then.....no-existent more than $2 even during events.


 gosh I don't even have interest in the personal power zone anymore I tried it but then they take it away after they see you skip a ride that you don't like kind of makes me feel like I'm not an independent contractor and that if I choose to do things the way I wanna do it then they punish me for it


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

I saw a old school surge multiplier yesterday on the Uber rider app.....1.8x.

I couldn’t believe it.

They charge the surge upfront and decide when and if they will let the driver have any on a ride per ride basis.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

BeansnRice said:


> I saw a old school surge multiplier yesterday on the Uber rider app.....1.8x.
> 
> I couldn't believe it.
> 
> They charge the surge upfront and decide when and if they will let the driver have any on a ride per ride basis.


 it's highway robbery I won't even go into the zones anymore


----------



## Svoloch (Oct 1, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> gosh I don't even have interest in the personal power zone anymore I tried it but then they take it away after they see you skip a ride that you don't like kind of makes me feel like I'm not an independent contractor and that if I choose to do things the way I wanna do it then they punish me for it


That's you, me and other smart drivers. What I mean is Lyft gets 80% of total revenue at 5 major US markets and I'm totally shocked that there are ants who take these crap rides at busy times knowing that they Lyft still charges PT. And btw Lyft tried it here a year ago - lasted a month , went back to PT.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

With the bonus and long hauling on Lyft Lux, most of rides are $70-$120.

I took this guy 5 miles, yesterday, and I made $58. I put Lyft $73 in the negative the other day. F-You Lyft.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

KekeLo said:


> With the bonus and long hauling on Lyft Lux, most of rides are $70-$120.
> 
> I took this guy 5 miles, yesterday, and I made $58. I put Lyft $73 in the negative the other day. F-You Lyft.


That's the spirit KEKELO!! You rock!!!


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Svoloch said:


> That's you, me and other smart drivers. What I mean is Lyft gets 80% of total revenue at 5 major US markets and I'm totally shocked that there are ants who take these crap rides at busy times knowing that they Lyft still charges PT. And btw Lyft tried it here a year ago - lasted a month , went back to PT.


 The smart drivers know how to avoid that garbage like you said, But they could pull a fast one on all the new drivers who sign up every day who are completely unaware of how prime time worked before as well as a part-time drivers who may do 10 hours a week and only need spare cash change. let's hope that the drivers Don't give Lyft what they want and that they revert back to primetime .


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Lyft , was charging the paxes $135 on regular at this event the other to go 15 miles.

Lux was only $98 , Lux Black


My3centsSuperbowl said:


> That's the spirit KEKELO!! You rock!!!






My3centsSuperbowl said:


> That's the spirit KEKELO!! You rock!!!


You look like my precious Tedgey:smiles:



kevin92009 said:


> it's OK they will be put in their place eventually , So far New York and California are taking the first baby steps to put them in their place give a time other states will follow


You're right @kevin92009 , California is going, after Uber hard. ?


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

KekeLo said:


> Lyft , was charging the paxes $135 on regular at this event the other to go 15 miles.
> 
> Lux was only $98 , Lux Black
> 
> ...


What is California doing? Putting more regulations on Uber I hope.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Svoloch said:


> True. NY and Cali is the only hope. There is a reason they still have Uber multiplier. Here in Chicago first two weeks of ppz were decent and then.....no-existent more than $2 even during events.


The Lyft drivers out here don't go to the events, and they don't pick up at the airport, so the paxes take Lux.

The paxes are thanking the drivers from the bottom of their little hearts for picking them up. California, wants Uber to pay us wages and benefits. The bill already passed 2 weeks ago in the state assembly.

I don't want to be an employee, but I know, that this will hurt Uber and Lyft, so I'm for it. 



My3centsSuperbowl said:


> What is California doing? Putting more regulations on Uber I hope.


Yes, and the assembly just passed a wage and benefit bill, and the governor just has to sign it. He'll get some, seriously, heat , if he doesn't sign.

The LA drivers met with the governor a few weeks, after the strike in May.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Svoloch said:


> True. NY and Cali is the only hope. There is a reason they still have Uber multiplier. Here in Chicago first two weeks of ppz were decent and then.....no-existent more than $2 even during events.


With the exception of L.A. County, the rest of California has the Uber dollar surge.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Check this out. DON'T MESS WITH DRIVERS UBER AND LYFT. THE DOMINO EFFECT , YOU F-S.  
.





















btone31 said:


> With the exception of L.A. County, the rest of California has the Uber dollar surge.


That's because Uber knows these drivers in LA will disrupt the system like they're doing to Lyft.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

KekeLo said:


> Lyft , was charging the paxes $135 on regular at this event the other to go 15 miles.
> 
> Lux was only $98 , Lux Black
> 
> ...


i'm concerned though , because today's news articles say uber and lyft have teamed up to offer concessions to ca to keep us independent contractors, these concessions are weak , i urge ca lawmakers to not be fooled by these companies, look at these companies histories, and how they have treated people, do not trust them . i have never seen other companies fight so hard to keep wages and labor rights down so hard . any company that says their business model may need to be altered if they are required to give people basic labor rights needs to change their business model or file for bk .


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

kevin92009 said:


> i'm concerned though , because today's news articles say uber and lyft have teamed up to offer concessions to ca to keep us independent contractors, these concessions are weak , i urge ca lawmakers to not be fooled by these companies, look at these companies histories, and how they have treated people, do not trust them . i have never seen other companies fight so hard to keep wages and labor rights down so hard . any company that says their business model may need to be altered if they are required to give people basic labor rights needs to change their business model or file for bk .


The independent contractor to employee law already passed in California. They're rejected Uber and Lyft's BS.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

KekeLo said:


> The independent contractor to employee law already passed in California. They're rejected Uber and Lyft's BS.


state assembly passed it, hoping the senate passes it as well


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

The State Assembly woman from San Diego, said that, the Dynamex law, passed by the California Supreme Court , makes it tougher for companies like Uber and Lyft to claim workers are independent contractors.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

knowing uber they will try to appeal to the 9th circuit if they don’t get their way.


----------

